# How to display file size in Grid or Loupe view?



## ebmarketa (Jul 8, 2011)

I would like to have file size displayed on LR 3 thumbnails, but when I go to View Options the variable is not available. I can see file size in the Metadata pane but only for the selected file. Is there a way to add file size to the View Options variable menu?

Thanks,

Marketa


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jul 8, 2011)

Marketa,

Won't menu: View=>View Options/grid options and then set one of the labels to "Megapixels" do it for you?

You also have the choice of "Cropped Dimensions".

Hal


----------



## ebmarketa (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.

I tried megapixels and it's not what I need - it will be the same number for all of my photos. Cropped dimensions is also not useful for what I want. I use file size as one criterion to help me select the sharpest photo out of several nearly identical ones - the sharpest pictures is usually the largest. 

Marketa


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi Marketa, can you explain a little further?  Is it pixel dimensions you're looking for, or file size on disc (i.e. in kb)?  The megapixels or cropped dimensions would give you a good idea of how much image is available, although file size would be smaller for more compressed images.  I'm not sure I'm quite understanding what you're looking for.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jul 8, 2011)

Victoria, 

I think I know what the OP wants: sharper pictures have finer detail, hence they won't compress as much. So they want to see the file size on disk to quickly judge which of several shots of the same scene is sharpest, which isn't available.



marketa,

I reckon that the answer is no, you can't do it. It's a worthy thing to want, though, and there's a pointer at the top of the home page of this forum that links to the official Adobe request site.

Hal


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 8, 2011)

Interesting use - that makes sense


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jul 8, 2011)

If I understand you, you're asking for the size of the raw file, which you won't actually be using for anything. In order to use it, you'll have to export it, subject to a whole dialog box of configurable options. So you're asking for the size of a file that doesn't yet exist. 

That said, it does seem a) an oversight, or b) a weird design choice, that the variable isn't available for display.


----------



## dj_paige (Jul 8, 2011)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Victoria,
> 
> I think I know what the OP wants: sharper pictures have finer detail, hence they won't compress as much.
> 
> Hal



It would be nice to hear the original poster confirm that this is her reasoning ... instead of assuming this is what she is asking for.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jul 8, 2011)

Hal P Anderson said:


> I think I know what the OP wants: sharper pictures have finer detail, hence they won't compress as much. ...



... and so do the ones with the most noise ...

Beat


----------



## ebmarketa (Jul 9, 2011)

Yes, Hal is correct. I like to see the file size in kb to help me decide which one of similar shots has the most detail. Since the photos were probably taken within seconds of each other, noise is not an issue. I can still compare the photos by clicking on each file and looking at file size in the metadata panel on the right but it's more awkward. I had Photo Mechanic configured to put file size right under the file name and hoped it was possible in Lightroom.  

Thanks for your replies.

Marketa

Marketa


----------

